# Country Petshop, Cornwall



## highcannons (Feb 4, 2012)

I came across this old house and petshop/kennels by accident. Situated on what would have been the A30 before the dual carriageway was built. As you wil see it is in a awful state and doesn't look like it's gonna last much longer.

I couldn't find out anything about it. It is shown on old OS maps but as a simple building. If it was a petshop or just a kennel and cattery I am not sure, but looking at it and even stretching my imagination to picture it in better nick - theres no way I wouldve left my cats there! Maybe it was some dodgy breeder? 

On with the picture show.

Interesting to note, given the area, that it has tiles on the roof...











Kennels!





Inside the house





And the kitchen










More dodgy kennels






























Wellies!





The shopfront.





Thanks for looking...
HC


----------



## King Al (Feb 4, 2012)

Its a bit grim that HC but interesting find all the same!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice find cool pics


----------



## muppet (Feb 4, 2012)

i remember going past this when it was open im sure it was a kennels thanks for the post


----------



## maximus (Feb 4, 2012)

What a fab find!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Feb 4, 2012)

Liked that HC, Thanks.


----------



## flava (Feb 4, 2012)

Went here a few months back as it is fairly local to me but didn't feel the need to drop a report, good work tho


----------



## highcannons (Feb 5, 2012)

I wasn'r sure myself about the report. It was interesting to look round and looks like its gonna be knocked down or something now so I thought why not. Maybe someone else local will go and look before it goes.


----------



## CameraWomen (Feb 12, 2012)

I remember passing this a while back. The story I was told and no idea if it was the truth that the seller had ran it into the ground and had then did a moonlight flit, leaving the place to fall into ruin.  as I said no idea if that was true it was just hearsay at that time.


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lick of paint,bit of TLC, and it would be fine!
Nice little find HC


----------



## highcannons (Feb 12, 2012)

CameraWomen said:


> I remember passing this a while back. The story I was told and no idea if it was the truth that the seller had ran it into the ground and had then did a moonlight flit, leaving the place to fall into ruin.  as I said no idea if that was true it was just hearsay at that time.



Looking at the place it could be true, the location is now very off the beaten track as that area is a bit of a dead end (in more ways than one) having 'benefited' from a by pass of the A30.


----------



## Flexible (Feb 21, 2012)

Great find! I love stuff like this, thanks for making the report.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 22, 2012)

can someone msg me location of this ?


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2012)

If you have to ask please ask via PM. Asking in public is against the forum rules.


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking at the buildings I recon it was probably built as a family run petrol station / small garage in the 30's?

It was then expanded with extra outbuildings when it became a pet shop.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 22, 2012)

Reaperman said:


> Looking at the buildings I recon it was probably built as a family run petrol station / small garage in the 30's?
> 
> It was then expanded with extra outbuildings when it became a pet shop.



Yeah, that would fit. Loads of bits and odds and sods extra building bits so expect it has a coloured history....


----------

